# Lasagna Twist



## Robbie (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm planning on cooking some Lasagna but I want to put a twist on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Robbie,

Roll the noodles with the fillings, change any/all ingredients, or use vegie slices to replace the pasta. Maybe grill the vegies first.
It seems that a lot of people are calling things Lasagna, that do not use Lasagna noodles. Any noodle can substitute

White Sauces, Red sauces. Try Cajun/Tex Mex/Greek/French/Polish/Asian, etc. seasonings and flavors.

Look at the ingredients that you have, put the flavors and textures together in your mind, make something.

Olives aren't usually in one, but if you think it would taste good... Too many options...

Hope you think of something you like.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Good suggestions above...
Also check one of the last challenges. Iceman makes a mean lasagna using wonton sheets!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I make a non traditional 5 cheese meat lovers lasagna... 2 pounds ground beef, 2 pounds mozz, 2 pounds cottage cheese, 8 oz parm, 8 oz asiago, and 8 oz(or more, enough to cover the top of whatever baking dish you are using) cheddar to top it for a browned cheddar crust. When I make the meat sauce I use as little tomato sauce as possible, you want the meat to be really thick like a sloppy joe mix... This is NOT a traditional recipe, if anything I would call it American Lasagna!


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

This may not be enough of a twist for you, nevertheless I make one using steamed spinach patted dry and seasoned with salt and fresh lemon peel. Take little wads of spinach and toss them in like you would throw in sausage chunks. I use a good amount of fresh tomato sauce, and lots of cheese - fresh and "regular" mozzarella, ricotta, and grated parm. After it is baked, you can dress the top with a few leaves of fried basil.


----------

